# To the bus station, please.



## astlanda

Is it:
مِن فَضْلِكَ ، إلى مَحَطَّة للأُوتُوبِيس  .

Or should I use يرجى instead? The sentence is meant to a taxi driver.


----------



## Abu Rashid

not sure if أوتوبيس is acceptable fus7a or not. The proper word is: حَافِلَة

Also from memory it's called a موقف not a محطة although both might be acceptable.


----------



## xebonyx

I'm not positive, but I think "autobus" is either an old term or maybe more location specific so correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's only used in Europe? I remember learning German when I was younger, and we used that term. And from what I understand, Palestinians use it. 

I prefer to use محطة *الحافلة* , or *الباص *(an obvious Arabization of "bus"). But your sentence seems fine to me. You can also say: خذني الى


----------



## xebonyx

Abu Rashid said:


> not sure if أوتوبيس is acceptable fus7a or not. The proper word is: حَافِلَة
> 
> Also from memory it's called a موقف not a محطة although both might be acceptable.


 
محطة is acceptable Fus7a.


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> Is it:
> مِن فَضْلِكَ ، إلى مَحَطَّة للأُوتُوبِيس .
> 
> Or should I use يرجى instead? The sentence is meant to a taxi driver.


Yurjaa is impersonal, we use it in announcement, like: يرجي من السادة العاملين مراعاة الانضباط or something like that.

As for the bus stop, you say محطة الأتوبيس because للأتوبيس is like saying a station/stop *for* bus.

In Egypt, you can say: محطة الأتوبيس، من فضلك but this would not be very well understood. If you're travelling between cities with السوبر جيت، غرب الدلتا ... you'll need to specify that. For example:
محطة السوبر جيت، من فضلك
If you want to go to a "regular" bus station, then maybe asking for the "nearest bus station" would be good:
أقرب محطة أتوبيس من فضلك 
a2rab ma7aTTet otobiis men faDlak.

Note that you'll always have to be specific. Otherwise, the driver will have to ask you, so you'll need to know how to say it anyway. 

Abu Rashid, موقف pronounced "maw2af" in Egypt, is not used for buses, but for the private service cars, called "serviis" in Cairo and "mashruu3" in Alexandria, and some people in both cities -and maybe other cities too- call it "mikrobaaS".

As for أتوبيس , it's true that the Arabic word for it is 7aafila حافلة but this word is not used in Egypt. And baaS باص is not widely used, maybe more for school bus, but not for the public service buses.


----------



## xebonyx

Was this for Egyptian or MSA?


----------



## cherine

Apart from the first sentence, the rest of my post is about Egyptian.


----------



## Abu Rashid

xebonyx,



> محطة is acceptable Fus7a.



Yes it's certainly an acceptable fus7a word, was just  pointing out that موقف is the more acceptable word for when referring to a bus stop (from what I have read).


----------



## Kinan

إلى موقف الحافلة ,من فضلك.


----------



## xebonyx

cherine said:


> Apart from the first sentence, the rest of my post is about Egyptian.


 
Actually, I was directing that question to Astlanda. (By now I would hope I know the difference between MSA and Egyptian, no?  )

This is why the "quote" function comes in handy.


----------



## cherine

Or addressing the person in your post. 
Coming right after mine, with no indication of whom you were addressing, I thought you were asking me.

To everyone, I wouldn't use حافلة in Egypt because not many would understand it.


----------



## djamal 2008

we also say al kkaafilatu, القافلة.


----------



## astlanda

Thank you all indeed!




cherine said:


> Yurjaa is impersonal, we use it in announcement, like: يرجي من السادة العاملين مراعاة الانضباط or something like that.
> ...
> If you're travelling between cities with السوبر جيت، غرب الدلتا ... you'll need to specify that. For example:
> محطة السوبر جيت، من فضلك



How to translate " يرجي من السادة العاملين مراعاة الانضباط " ?
 Something like "Please, be careful" 

And, what is "السوبر جيت ", a super jet? 

Is it correct to ask:
إلى مَحَطَّة لأُوتُوبِيس الغرب الدلتا ، من فضلك
"To the West-Delta bus terminal, please!"

Or

إلى مَحَطَّة لأُوتُوبِيس المرسى مطروح ، من فضلك
"To the bus terminal for Matruh, please!"


----------



## xebonyx

astlanda said:


> Thank you all indeed!
> Something like "Please, be careful"


 
You can say:
من فضلك، خذ حذرك


My guess is it would be:



> Is it correct to ask:
> إلى مَحَطَّة أوتُوبِيس غرب الدلتا ، من فضلك
> "To the West-Delta bus terminal, please!"
> 
> Or
> 
> إلى مَحَطَّة أُوتُوبِيس مطروح ، من فضلك
> "To the bus terminal for Matruh, please!"


 
But lets wait for Cherine.


----------



## cherine

astlanda said:


> Thank you all indeed!


You're welcome 


> How to translate " يرجي من السادة العاملين مراعاة الانضباط " ?
> Something like "Please, be careful"


No, it's more of being punctual. It's a sentence I wrote randomly, anyway.


> And, what is "السوبر جيت ", a super jet?


"Super Jet" is the name of one of the bus companies, which travels between cities.
I'm not sure they go to Marsa MaTruu7, so maybe you'll need to check with the other bus company غرب الدلتا (West Delta).


> Is it correct to ask:
> إلى مَحَطَّة لأُوتُوبِيس الغرب الدلتا ، من فضلك
> "To the West-Delta bus terminal, please!"
> Or
> إلى مَحَطَّة لأُوتُوبِيس المرسى مطروح ، من فضلك
> "To the bus terminal for Matruh, please!"


Xebonyx's corrections are right.
You say:
إلى محطة أتوبيس غرب الدلتا، من فضلك
إلى محطة أتوبيس مرسى مطروح، من فضلك
But this second sentence is not recommended, because there's no bus stop for Marsa Matruu7. You go to the general bus stop of the company محطة الأتوبيس and there you ask فين الأتوبيس اللي رايح مرسى مطروح (feen el-otobiis elli raaye7 marsa maTruu7) or, if you prefer using fuS7a: أين الباص المسافر إلى مرسى مطروح .
Remember what I said in my other post, we don't say محطة للأتوبيس but محطة أتوبيس (a regular iDaafa structure). And مرسى مطروح is the name of the city, we don't add ال to it.


----------



## elroy

The difference between موقف and محطة is the same as the difference between "bus stop" and "bus station" in English.  This is a bus stop, and this is a bus station.

However, in Palestinian Arabic محطة is commonly used to refer to both, but موقف is only used to refer to a bus stop.

The word for "bus" in Palestinian Arabic is باص - not أوتوبيس or حافلة.


----------



## astlanda

Thanks for so detailed advice!



cherine said:


> Xebonyx's corrections are right.
> You say:
> إلى محطة أتوبيس غرب الدلتا، من فضلك
> إلى محطة أتوبيس مرسى مطروح، من فضلك
> But this second sentence is not recommended, because there's no bus stop for Marsa Matruu7. You go to the general bus stop of the company محطة الأتوبيس and there you ask فين الأتوبيس اللي رايح مرسى مطروح (feen el-otobiis elli raaye7 marsa maTruu7) or, if you prefer using fuS7a: أين الباص المسافر إلى مرسى مطروح .



The problem might be, that quite often I don't know the company. I asked about Matruh only because I knew how to write it.

Aktually a similar situation happened to me in Matruh itself. I took a taxi إلى *محطة* أتوبيس .
When we were finally in a small bus STOP, I asked the driver if there really is a bus to Siwa and then he took me to the West Delta station.

Yes, there may not exist a bus station to Matruh , but the people will understand what I mean.


----------



## Sheikh_14

cherine said:


> *
> Abu Rashid, موقف pronounced "maw2af" *
> 
> I was keen to know the proper standard arabic pronunciation of the word موقف for in Khaleeji Arabic it is Mauqif however, Palestinians pronunce it as Mauwaqif. So in essence a parking lot would be Mauwaqif a Sa'yaarah whereas amongst Khaleejis it is Mauqif A Sa'yaarah. Which one is more in line with MSA?


----------

